
Creating a self-replicating Pokemon Red save file - eriknstr
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5Igc18hc2Q
======
eriknstr
Via
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/5tqs8q/creatin...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/5tqs8q/creating_a_selfreplicating_pokemon_red_save_file/)

